

USB Combination Lock - billswift
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/03/usb_combination.html

======
noonespecial
I found this in the comments:

 _There is no problem:

People who are stupid enough to buy this sort of thing won't have anything
important enough to store anyway._

Its not their stuff I'm worried about. They buy these things, then believe
that they've enhanced their security, and then confidently (and thus
believably) promise you that the have taken measures to keep the data you give
them safe.

Fake security, especially the _"it looks just like on tv!"_ kind, does way
more harm than it seems like it will at first.

------
billswift
Here's the link to the product
[http://www.staplespromotionalproducts.com/ProductDetail.aspx...](http://www.staplespromotionalproducts.com/ProductDetail.aspx?id=2953)

It's hard to believe Staples is selling something this incredibly stupid.

